# Wound Coding



## pedihc (Mar 5, 2009)

I am currently working at a Pediatric practice with 10 providers and I do all the billing. I am going to be doing some billing from home for a Wound care specialist in the area and just was wondering if anyone had any tips or advice concerning wound care coding? Thanks!


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have an electronic manual for wound care I can e-mail you.. PM me your e-mail and I'll pass it along to you.


----------



## efrohna (Mar 5, 2009)

AR,
Can you please send that to me as well?
evangelina.frohna@phci.org


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 5, 2009)

Sure, you'll have it in a few minutes.


----------



## cbutler (Mar 6, 2009)

I would like to have a copy of the wound coding as well, please email to me at 
charlotte.butler@lrmc.com

Thank you!


----------



## cburch (Mar 6, 2009)

*Wound Care*

Could you please email this also! We have a nurse that was certified in wound care and is starting to do more woundcare. Thanks!
starkca@stjhealthcare.org


----------



## coder1 (Mar 7, 2009)

could you send it also to me, this would be very helpful 


genobruns@aol.com

Thanks


----------



## krainko (Mar 7, 2009)

*kt-cpc-jun09*




ARCPC9491 said:


> I have an electronic manual for wound care I can e-mail you.. PM me your e-mail and I'll pass it along to you.



Could you send it to me also, I'm very interested in all the professional advice / help i can get.  I'm currently working the front desk for a plastic surgeon, but my past job of 9 years (biller/coder gyn office) supports my desire and dedication toward becoming cpc certified Jun 09.  I love coding and helping patients / nurses understand the importance of coding. Thank you.

kathy   email is: krainko1@hfhs.org


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have e-mailed you all the manual. If anyone else wants a copy, private message me. I do not check this post regularly.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 9, 2009)

Coder1, my e-mail came back undeliverable. Your mailbox is full!


----------



## cpow (May 15, 2009)

Could you send me your wound care manual?
Thanks in advance 
chris.flintfeet@ameritech.net


----------



## rcbaker (Aug 2, 2010)

*wound care billing facility*

I am billing for a hospital based woundcare clinic.
Question:
if the physician bills 99212-25, 99183, 11040 on a CMS-1500
Can the hospital bill 99212-25, C1300X4, 11040 on a UB-04?


----------



## cferianc (Aug 31, 2010)

Can you email your manual on wound care?  I have a RN that just completed a course at Cleveland Clinic to be certified in wound care and we would like to start biling for her services.

Thank you.
cferianc@hotmail.com


----------



## acoffer (Sep 1, 2010)

I would like to have a copy of the wound care manual. Please forward to aliciacoffer@rocketmail.com

Thanks.
Alicia


----------



## bonnyrog (Nov 22, 2010)

*Wound care manual*

I tried to send you a private message but comes back mail box is full.
Thanks,
Bonnie B
bbrousseau@ucvh.org


----------

